
Finnish bank opens extensive Public APIs - velmu
https://metropolitan.fi/entry/finnish-financial-group-opens-extensive-public-apis
======
nherment
This is a PR piece.

A European law called PSD2 (Payment Services Directive v2) enters into effect
tomorrow (Jan 13th) that forces EU banks to provide APIs to third parties.

> Under PSD2, banks in Europe will need to make customer data available in a
> secure manner, and eventually give third parties access to their customers’
> accounts [1].

[1] [https://www.siliconrepublic.com/enterprise/psd2-europe-
banki...](https://www.siliconrepublic.com/enterprise/psd2-europe-banking-apis)

